# Live in Mo, Hunt in Ks.



## heartshot88 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just wanted to say Hi. Finally got onto the board after about 6 weeks. I see now that they have been switching servers. Anyway, be talking to you all occasionally. Oh, yeah, I am fortunate to own 80 acres in Kansas next to 100 acres that my brother owns. Several BIG ones running around over there. Still hunting, but not until Thanksgiving


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*welcome aboard..............*
I live in KS (stationed there) but will be moving to Missouri in 2 years when I retire......plan to get my lifetime KS hunting license before I get out so I will be in your shoes too. :thumbs_up


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT heartshot88, glad to have ya.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* heartshot88. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:

What part of KS do you hunt?


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

wELKcome to AT!

I live in Ks. and sometimes hunt Mo.

Good luck this season~!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome HS88! :thumbs_up

I hunt both states as well although I've spent very little time so far in MO this year. I should have been tagged out in KS a few times already and been hunting MO. Sometimes this sport can be very, very humbling. :tongue:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT, Happy Shooting :archer:


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Welcome*

to Archery Talk.


----------



## heartshot88 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Pickert, I am in the Northeast Kansas area about 50 miles west of St. Joe, about 15 miles south of Nebraska.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## dman35 (Jul 25, 2007)

welcome


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome from Louisiana best wishes with hunting.


----------

